# Apps not showing in apps list



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm having an issue with about 30 of my apps not showing in the apps list or even being recognized that I ever purchased or downloaded them.

I'm running BAMF forever.

Example: I have cut the rope. There's an update today. yet it's prompting me to purchase it again.

Anyone have a fix or an idea why this is occurring? Thanks.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you sign out and sign back in? Happened to my girlfriend yesterday.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, tried clearing cache and data as well.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I would say go to Amazon's website and download the latest version. Other than that I would say maybe email them and see if that helps. Really haven't heard of anything like this before.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Phaded said:


> I'm having an issue with about 30 of my apps not showing in the apps list or even being recognized that I ever purchased or downloaded them.
> 
> I'm running BAMF forever.
> 
> ...


Is it the Android Market that is giving you the problem or Amazon Market?


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you have two gmail accounts? Because maybe it signed in to the other account. That's what happend to me. Just go to the market,account's then choose the one you used.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

One google account, Android market

No issues with Amazon


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

"Phaded said:


> One google account, Android market
> 
> No issues with Amazon


If you go to the market on a pc , does it show all your apps?


----------



## Bdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

Might be a stupid question, but did the op purchase the app from the Amazon appstore and not the Android Market?


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

No, got it from the market.

I was just using that app as an example. I have about 30 others not showing.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok cut the rope was free when it launched, now you have to pay to upgrade so I figured that one out.

The others though... They show on the desktop site, not in apps list. If I search them in the market app, it shows them installed, just not in list. A few had updates available I'm not getting prompts for.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would go to applications--Manage Applications--Market--Clear Data--Clear Cache--Uninstall Updates--Force Close

Reopen and see if you are prompted to update market. Before you do that, open Market--Menu--Accounts confirm there is only one account there. If so, try the above.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> Do you have two gmail accounts? Because maybe it signed in to the other account. That's what happend to me. Just go to the market,account's then choose the one you used.


 Heh, a few days ago, I noticed in "My Apps" that only Google Maps and YouTube were showing up. Wasn't too worried.... If I checked an app I KNOW is installed, it says "Installed" so I figured it would sort itself out later - I've seen this before. I just checked now and turns out I was logged into the Market with one of my other Google accounts. No idea how it switched !


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

hall said:


> Heh, a few days ago, I noticed in "My Apps" that only Google Maps and YouTube were showing up. Wasn't too worried.... If I checked an app I KNOW is installed, it says "Installed" so I figured it would sort itself out later - I've seen this before. I just checked now and turns out I was logged into the Market with one of my other Google accounts. No idea how it switched !


It is actually pretty common since the last few Market updates. I am sure you will have to switch it again.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Only one account


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Phaded said:


> Only one account


Did you try my other recommendation?

I would go to applications--Manage Applications--Market--Clear Data--Clear Cache--Uninstall Updates--Force Close

Reopen and see if you are prompted to update market.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Go to manage applications>Market and clear data. Give it a few minutes then open the market, accept the agreement, then go to My Apps. Ten to one says they'll be there. No need to uninstall updates or reboot.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------

